# luces navideñas



## biguel17 (Dic 11, 2007)

me puden dar ideas para poder realizar un circuito donde se empleen diodos led que se prenden y apaguen (como para navidad) donde se use un temporizador 

necesito un esquema al menos   8)


----------



## Thomy (Dic 11, 2007)

Si queres algo sencillo, usa el modo ASTABLE de aca: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Calcula tiempos, y listo. Solo son dos resistencias y dos capacitores. Simple y barato.

Ehmm, y si queres poder regular la velocidad de oscilación, usas un PWM. (se le agrega un potenciometro enytre las dos R, donde el punto medio va a la pata 7). De todos modos, buscalo por el foro, así tenes el esquema de dicho modulador.


----------



## biguel17 (Dic 11, 2007)

ummm esta bien pero uno que haga que los led se prendan en fila ( o sea que se prendan uno por uno ) espero que me hallan entendido


----------



## rudeluis (Dic 11, 2007)

aca te dejo este circuito que te puede servir si quieres colocar mas leds los pones en serie en cada salida del integrado


----------



## biguel17 (Dic 13, 2007)

y exactamente que hacen los led (en que tiempos) revise el circuito  y el potenciometro de 100 esta al aire o va a tierra, a lado aparece "VR1" despues de eso se ve interesante este circuito


----------



## rudeluis (Dic 13, 2007)

Si esa pata del potenciometro va al aire o tambien la puedes conectar al centro del mismo no hay problema y los led se prenden en fila uno por uno, variando la frecuncia con el potenciometro , si quieres diferentes tiempos se utilizan las mismas formulas para calcular los tiempos de salida en el 555


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

Un consejito sencillo, poner un capacitor de 10 o 22 nf entre el pin 5 y la masa del circuito.
Esto le da mas estabilidad al astable haciendo pulsos más nitidos y evitando algunos inconvenientes que puede presentar el contador.

Saludos.


----------



## biguel17 (Dic 13, 2007)

oye la salida del 555 (o sea la patita 3) a que numero de patita del otro integrado  va conectada?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola.

Los números pertenecen a los terminales (pins) del 4017,
el reloj (555), va al terminal  14.

Mira el gráfico, Q0 es para el primer LED, Q1 para el segundo LED, así hasta Q9 que es el décimo y último LED.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## totung (Dic 14, 2007)

porque no usas el circuito tipo kitt de barrido solamente que por cada canal tenes que dejar espacios mas largos de serie io hice una asi jajajajajja y quedo mu buena


espero te sirva de ayuda Ciao....!


----------

